# 80 lb spoo Freaking Out



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I never had this happen before but today was a bit unnerving. On our walk this morning I decided to walk to the bank which meant we needed to cross the draw bridge. When we (me and both spoos) arrived - the bridge was up and the gate was down with bells clanging. Noel was curious but sat (sit heal position on short leash) and seemed calm. That is until all heck broke loose! The gate (about 10 feet from her face) started to go up bells still clanging and the backed up traffic started moving...Noel freaked out leaping up tangling me in leashes and dogs. She pushed/pulled with all her might trying to get away from that horrifying gate right into the street and traffic. I don't know how I did it but I kept from falling, kept both dogs from getting hit, and calmed her down enough to keep walking. I do know that the leash I used probably saved her life. I have that six foot leash with a hand strap close to the clip...and I was holding them close. My arm will be sore but were safe!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh wow. How scary! Glad everyone is safe!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Yikes that must have been scary but you did well to keep it from becoming a tragedy. Pour yourself a tall one of your favorite. 

Rick


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow that must of been pretty terrifying!! Hope everyone has settled down. How are you feeling Doc.?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am so glad you guys are okay. I always keep my girls on a short, leather leash. I bought one and had it cut to make two short leashes. I think you have so much more control that way.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

We are doing fine, just a little sore from her pulling. Adding the length of my arm and her body she moved further than I would have expected. She recovered quickly but was happy to get off the bridge and then was back walking tail and head high. The return trip was fine. It was only seconds in real time but hours in anxiety. It is just another plug for good leashes and the ability to control your dog. At her size she almost had me; having the handle on that leash kept us all safe! I usually use the heal position and short leash when in the city streets...so glad I do. BTW we've crossed the bridge multiple times before w/o incident. We just never had to wait for the gate to come up...her freak out took me totally by surprise.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow! How scary! I'm so glad everything is fine with you all.

Lou was very very skittish as a puppy (we lived in an apartment with a dog park in the premises) And I learned my lesson when we went for a walk and she was 4 months old she did that "rodeo bull move" and slipped right off her harness!!!! (Never again!) so I had to talk to her firmly! and thank goodness she has always been eager to please and I told her to lay down and I grabbed her and kinda covered her (like sheltering her while grabbing her) and putting her harness back on (which we never used again by the way)

She will still rarely jump around and pull away from the leash if something REALLY scares her, (martingale collar now) but having "Mr. Mellow Marshmallow" aka Apollo near her calms her down, because nothing really freaks him out..  

And I always have the 
"emergency come command" which they now know that they HAVE TO COME immediately!! 
"RIGHT NOW!!" (Is what I say with firm loud voice) And they come quickly and happily cause they always get tons of praise and the best treats (steak, cheese, hotdog... Etc) 

But I'm just so terrified of situations like these... That's why I'm always going to make my #1 priority 
having a large fenced-in-backyard so we can have tons of fun and exercise daily without me having a panic attack whew!! (I seriously do not care what the house looks like, it can be hideous, small, I'll fix it up and make it clean and nice if I have to... But the yard is my number 1 criteria) 

Thank goodness you're all ok 
And I admire all of you that are confident enough to go for walks anywhere and everywhere.., travel... Dog parks ... with your poodles.. Cause I can't stomach it LOL  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That is VERY scary. Glad you and your dogs are fine. Adding leash with handle to my August SPOO (endless) shopping list. Thanks for the arm/life saving tip.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes...if she were backing up she might have managed to pull out of the harness. She was leaping sideways over Cody knocking him down and pulling us all toward the street. It all happened so quickly that I didn't have time for a command - I was trying to hold on and keep us all from getting hurt. The harness are only on for walks so we keep them fairly snug. I like the harnesses it has made it easier and more enjoyable for me to walk both dogs. It has also helped them heal and walk properly without feelingly like I'm fighting that instinct to pull...and then more able to relax and they get the "freedom" of the longer lead. In all my years of owning/walking a spoo this is the first time I've ever truly been frightened. She is a big strong dog and she was in blind terror.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad you were able to avert disaster!
Having a little dog now I no longer run into stuff like that, but when I did own large dogs (Rhodesian , Labs & Goldens) I found short leads to be the best for walking on busy streets! My Rhodie's was a 20" lead as I am only 5' tall 
and I could rest my hand on his back just standing next to him! He was reactive things on wheels(especially bikes!) so control was sooooo important! Short leads can be a life saver for both yourself and your dog!!!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Did he freak out when the bridge went up? I learned long ago that Beau hates to have the ground move under his feet. He actually goes out of his way to circle around manhole covers or access doors set in the sidewalk - he knows they can move or go "boom" when stepped on.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh whew! That sounds really scary with traffic and all. I hope she doesn't have any lasting repercussions about that bridge. I can see though, how that rising of it could definitely freak out any dog. I'm so glad you averted disaster and that you're okay. Hope your arm won't get too sore.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Actually we we arrived at the draw bridge it was just coming down and the crossing gate was down. What freaked her out was when the gate started to go up. I guess from her position and perspective the gate looked like it was coming after her..AND at the same time traffic started moving across the bridge...

I think I'll wait to take her back to the bridge for awhile. My arm was pretty sore; and actually I felt a lump on her back where she pulled her shoulder at the harness.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh poor girl. A lump! She must have really tweaked a muscle. Are you feeling any better?


----------

